# ICC

## ScolaBirra

Ciao, 

spulciando su un news group, ho letto che in media le prestazioni di un prg compilato con icc (il compilatore intel) siano del 20% superiori allo stesso compilato con gcc. Qualcuno ha mai provato a utilizzarlo come compilatore per l'emerge dei programmi? O per lo meno, e' fattibile?

Ciao

Scola

----------

## MyZelF

Non l'ho mai provato, ma ho letto diversi post a riguardo sui forum inglesi, tra cui questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28435

In effetti in diversi ambiti c'è un buon vantaggio in termini di prestazioni, utilizzando (ovviamente) processori intel.

----------

## ScolaBirra

Ho guardato il link che mi hai dato ed effetivamente esiste una opzione per la variabile USE icc che dice se il programma puo' essere compilato con icc... ho guardato tutti gli ebuild del portage tree e neanche uno ha la variabile icc   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Aggiungerei anche che il compilatore icc e' a pagamento.

----------

## cerri

Aggiungerei anche che ho detto una caxxata.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Aggiungerei anche che ho detto un caxxata.

 

Bhe, non hai detto una cavolata così grande. Resta in ogni caso un prodotto commerciale e closed source. Piazzarlo nel cuore di un sistema aperto e libero mi parrebbe veramente un controsenso. Soprattutto avendo gcc, che è cmq un ottimo prodotto: non contano solo i fps e le prestazioni pure. Chiedetelo a Stallman  :Wink: 

----------

